

The Emergence of GitHub as a Collaborative Platform for Education [pdf] - alexeyza
http://alexeyza.com/pdf/cscw15.pdf

======
lsinger
Looking at the challenges, it would be cool if GitHub picked that up and
published best practice guides for teachers and also collaborating
researchers. Such guides could come from this study and others like it. I
remember they're doing research on how researchers use GitHub already.

~~~
lsinger
Oh, now I see they actually interviewed John Britton from GitHub on that. I
don't buy this completely, though:

"But as far as...we don’t have a set, like, this is the way, right? There are
multiple ways to use GitHub in the classroom, and it depends on what goal
you’re trying to achieve."

Same is true for software development, yet they promote the GitHub Flow. Find
the practices that work for 80% of the people / contexts!

------
lsinger
Interesting. Interviewee can't use GitHub for their class because the servers
probably are in the US: "Copyright is a big issue. For instance, we are
working with a novel. In Canada, that novel is in public domain so it can be
accessed online, but not in United States."

~~~
alexeyza
Indeed, their servers are located in the US

